# Conférence Vidéo



## fdrom (28 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Comment faut-il configurer un MAC ( OS 10.4.11) et un iPad 2 pour permettre un contact « Conférence Vidéo" entre eux.

Merci davance pour vos conseils.

 FDROM


----------



## Oizo (28 Février 2013)

MacOS 10.4 n'est pas compatible Facetime. Il faudra donc passer par un autre logiciel. Skype ne fonctionnera pas non plus car il faut le 10.5...
Il reste la solution AIM qui fonctionne sur le système 10.4 et sur iPad.


----------



## MiWii (4 Mars 2013)

Le logiciel ooVoo est gratuit et permet de faire des conf&#233;rences vid&#233;os jusqu'a 12!

Il existe les applications ipad/iphone et pour android !
Sur les iDevices, les 2 cameras sont prises en compte et on peut alterner de l'une a l'autre, tout comme facetime!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2013)

ou sans aucun logiciel à iinstaller
conference video google ( via page gmail ou G+ hangout)
par contre il me semble  me souvenir que le plug videochat de google ne marche pas si  le mac est un *PPC

*edit
ca ira pas il faut  10.5 minimum


----------

